# Let's see those verts!



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

OK I got a 40g breeder than im working on and I need some inspiration. So let's see those verts please

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't have any that big!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Well it doesn't have to be large just vertical

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are some of mine... Very simplistic:



















-Christian


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> Here are some of mine... Very simplistic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

ok, here ya go, a small 10 gall


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

oops,,,didnt attach the first time, here ya go


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

You can check my thread 83 gallon vert


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> oops,,,didnt attach the first time, here ya go



Lol still no pic.






Giga said:


> You can check my thread 83 gallon vert


Yea I actually seen that build last week. It's awesome. Where did you get the orchids?


Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a lil teaser...

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Lookin good Tray! I know of a good place for vert kits if you don't feel like building them yourself. I'm picturing some Varaderos in there...


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Lookin good Tray! I know of a good place for vert kits if you don't feel like building them yourself. I'm picturing some Varaderos in there...


Appreciate that Field. 
Yea I'm going to need that bit of info because I know I will **** something up if I try to make it myself Lol. 

Varaderos look real nice. 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

A 20 vert for some FG Vents.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

My 10g vanzo tank:


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a question for those of you with the vertical tanks. I just acquired a couple of 20 gallon tanks that I want to convert, but all the kits look like the door opening flips down? If your tanks are on a rack, when open does the glass just open all the way down? Does anyone know of any kits where the door opens to the side? I am not too handy and am not sure of attempting the verts without a kit (and directions for hand holding). Thanks!
Christine


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's a mock up of what mine may eventually look like:


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Not finished but my 20 gallon.










Link for the build: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/85769-20-gallon-vertical-orchid-vivarium.html

At a stand still because I forgot I needed more coco fiber. :/ 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

tfox799947 said:


> I have a question for those of you with the vertical tanks. I just acquired a couple of 20 gallon tanks that I want to convert, but all the kits look like the door opening flips down? If your tanks are on a rack, when open does the glass just open all the way down? Does anyone know of any kits where the door opens to the side? I am not too handy and am not sure of attempting the verts without a kit (and directions for hand holding). Thanks!
> Christine


Im looking for a side opening kit too. I contacted Jungle Box about a custom one, still waiting on the reply


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

cschub13 said:


> My 10g vanzo tank:


Whats the plant on the upper left?


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

diggenem said:


> Im looking for a side opening kit too. I contacted Jungle Box about a custom one, still waiting on the reply


Would you please post here or PM me if you find one?
THX


----------



## lincolnerickson (Oct 7, 2011)

Just got my lights installed. Its a 75 gallon vert with two ground levels plus 2 cascading tiers. 

Album link


----------



## cbosquez (May 24, 2012)

I just about finished mine. I need to install the fogger still and get my lights in, but here it is. It is a 20L that i made into a vert.


----------



## Neodoxa (Oct 12, 2006)

lincolnerickson said:


> Just got my lights installed. Its a 75 gallon vert with two ground levels plus 2 cascading tiers.
> 
> Album link


Pretty cool vert. What frogs are in there / what frogs are going to go in there?


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

tfox799947 said:


> Would you please post here or PM me if you find one?
> THX


Anybody want to post pics of how the constructed the front glass door?




-B


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

tfox799947 said:


> Would you please post here or PM me if you find one?
> THX


Will do. I'm going to try jungle box again

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 14, 2010)

Armson said:


> Anybody want to post pics of how the constructed the front glass door?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to figure out a design for glass doors when I was playing with the idea of setteing up a high humidy enclosed setup and decided to pick up a exoterra tank and a new 40B when they were on sale.

a few designs



















to go over my 40B


















a new 40B and exo tank


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

diggenem said:


> Whats the plant on the upper left?


Some species of dishidia mounted to corkbark.


----------



## Quickness (Jul 19, 2012)

my first build. nothing fancy yet.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Assassynation said:


> I tried to figure out a design for glass doors when I was playing with the idea of setteing up a high humidy enclosed setup and decided to pick up a exoterra tank and a new 40B when they were on sale.
> 
> a few designs
> 
> ...


So you basically just cut the bottom out of the exo terra? That is a neat idea


----------



## Neodoxa (Oct 12, 2006)

diggenem said:


> So you basically just cut the bottom out of the exo terra? That is a neat idea


He turned it upside down.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Assassynation, 


That is an awesome idea how has it been working out? 


-B


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Neodoxa said:


> He turned it upside down.


Ohhhhh. Even better idea. I didn't notice it at first

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 14, 2010)

diggenem said:


> So you basically just cut the bottom out of the exo terra? That is a neat idea


No cutting



Neodoxa said:


> He turned it upside down.


Thats what I did



Armson said:


> Assassynation,
> 
> 
> That is an awesome idea how has it been working out?
> ...


I have to make a base so that the exo terra fits snug on top of 40B the properly.

Thanks for the interest and replies.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

OK, I couldn't help myself....another sneak peak


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Dang bud, that is looking nice! I think I may have a couple of extra plants that would work well in there...if I do I'll bring em with me when I come down there.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Dang bud, that is looking nice! I think I may have a couple of extra plants that would work well in there...if I do I'll bring em with me when I come down there.


Dont worry about it right now homie...Ill probably get some from you when it comes time to set this thing up. Im going to probably be at my mother-in-law's for a couple of weeks. Let me ask do you have any dichidia ovata because thats one plant i definitely want in this build.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 14, 2010)

Assassynation said:


> No cutting
> 
> I have to make a base so that the exo terra fits snug on top of 40B the properly.


I thought I'd give you guys an update. I got it built!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

diggenem said:


> Will do. I'm going to try jungle box again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


Send a pm to dane on here from jb, he makes a sliding door vert kit that is awesome for 40b.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

BTW these are the sliding doors that Dane made, they work great.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good JaredJ. Ive been trying to get in touch with Dane so I can order my front but to no avail..... I hope i can reach him soon because I cant proceed any further with out it. 


p.s. here a lil sneak peak


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I know he gets busy but he is a good guy, he will get back with you.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I can believe it. I'm going to give him a call when I get off tomorrow

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Any luck getting ahold of swinging door plans? I am trying to do the same thing in my corner tank, haven't been able to find anything yet...


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Froggywv said:


> Any luck getting ahold of swinging door plans? I am trying to do the same thing in my corner tank, haven't been able to find anything yet...


Unfortunately I haven't, but I should have my sliding front from Junglebox on Friday...can't wait

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

